# RF online Hackshield Problem



## saculellav (Oct 29, 2007)

Greetings.

I am an avid gamer of RF online and have recently installed it on my computer. The game had no problems whatsoever for about a month but one morning, the game crashes before it can normally start, a window comes up saying "Please restart the program. If the same error occurs, please restart the computer" then when i press ok another window saying "Cannot start Hackshield hacking program perceiving engine." appears. This is a small list of what i have tried to solve the problem:

Tried to restart the program - didnt work. same problem.

I tried restarting the computer - didnt work. same problem.

I deleted a "Hackshield" folder on my RF online directory and let it patch again - didnt work. same problem.

Reinstalled the game many times. - didnt work. same problem.

I learned that many people playing this game who used windows xp service pack 2 and vista also had this problem and some were able to solve it by tweaking their DEP (Date execution prevention) settings. So i tweaked mine and added the RF.exe to the exceptions list of DEP. - didnt work. same problem.

I also tried turning off DEP entirely upon boot on my system properties. - didnt work. same problem.

What baffles me is why the game worked before and didnt work now.

If anyone has any knowledge about this please help me.

Hackshield Info: http://www.hackshields.com/

RF online website: http://www.rf-onlinegame.com/index.php


----------



## saculellav (Oct 29, 2007)

up.


----------

